# Euthanasia



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 11, 2009)

Its inevitable when you breed and raise rabbits. Stuff happens, injuries, sickness, the unthinkable. When veterinary care isn't going to help or isn't an option, Its something we all must be prepared for. 

Thankfully, I haven't had to put a rabbit down since the incident with Bubba. When I lived at home I always had access to my Dad's .22. I figured it was quick, easy, and painless for all involved. And after what happened with Matt and Bubba, I wouldn't ask him to do that again. 

A friend of mine has Hollands displaying symptoms of wry neck. Sadly even after veterinary treatment, at this point we have to consider the health of the whole herd, not just one. 

What I wanted to pick your brains about was the idea of an at home lethal injection as a means of euthanasia. The injection that is given at a vet is actually an overdose of a sedative, causing the slowing and eventual ceasing of the respiration and pulse. The animal in a sense does indeed ''go to sleep'', and just peacefully drifts off. But with a vet visit being $40, and an emergency vet visit being $60, and the injection itself being another $40.... it isn't always an affordable option, especially on a large scale like this. Now most feed stores do carry tranquilizers for cattle and horses as an injectable. I'm sure even half of the dosage for a large animal would be more than enough and would offer an at home solution. However what worries me is the idea of it not working as planned, and I wouldn't just ''try it'' for kicks or tosee if it worked. I've read horror stories from an inside look at euthanasia in humane societies...describing the process as ''the animals dont just 'go to sleep', some convulse, vomit, and shake.' " This is not hte peaceful end I have in mind.

So anyone's ideas on the matter would be helpful. If you've done something like this before or perhaps have some veterinary education or know someone that does, if maybe we can all poll our vets on the matter, it would help my friend now and myself int he future and for the rest of the breeders on here, it may just help our peace of mind.

-JAK


----------



## Sterling Lop Rabbitry (Feb 11, 2009)

There was something wrong with one of my rabbits, and he was beyond help, so my dad said the best thing to do would be put him out of his misery, my dad wouldnt let an animal suffer, i dont know how he did it, but i know for a fact it was quick and painless


----------



## BlueGiants (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm sorry, I don't know enough about the OTC sedatives they sell.


----------



## naturestee (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm sorry you have to make this decision. Unfortunately I don't know anything about sedatives. 

I don't suppose you know anyone who kills their own meat rabbits? Depending on how they do it that might be a viable option. My husband grew up raising rabbits for meat and 4H, and his family did a technique that quickly broke the rabbit's neck. He said if they reacted in pain at all then you did something wrong because it should be so fast the rabbit doesn't know what's happening.


----------



## BlueGiants (Feb 11, 2009)

That is called cervical dislocation. Yes, it should be quick and painless... It is considered a viable method of euthanasia by the American Veterinary Medical Assoc. But it has to be done right...


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 11, 2009)

yeah i'm just trying to avoid the ''hands on approach''. I'm asking about injectables and seeing if anyone has knowledge on that particular method. 

I doubt injectables are used on meat rabbits, a lot of stuff like that says ''not to be used on animals intended for food''.


----------



## Erins Rabbits (Feb 11, 2009)

http://jubileeacres.net/euthanasia.html

The dry ice method is a good way- The rabbit just drifts off and fall asleep basically. It is by far the most humane cheap way of doing it. 

Hope I helped.


EDIT: It's listed as CO2 asphyxiation. I don't know anything about injectables but this should be nearly or just as sufficient.


----------



## clevername (Feb 11, 2009)

There are some tutorials on Youtube for Cervical Dislocation. It's not for the faint of heart but it's supposedly the most humane method. It you can get your hands on a firearm I've heard a shot between the ears through the back of the head is also humane.

I'm sorry you have to make this decision.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 11, 2009)

Its not a decision i'm making for myself, but a friend as i've mentioned. I've used a firearm in the past but i'm looking for ways that are a bit more peaceful and less messy.


----------



## pamnock (Feb 11, 2009)

Read the AVMA guidelines on euthanasia. This report discusses acceptable, humane methods of euthanasia as well as unacceptable methods

http://www.avma.org/issues/animal_welfare/euthanasia.pdf



Pam


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 11, 2009)

Thank you this is helpful.


----------



## degrassi (Feb 12, 2009)

*Erins Rabbits wrote: *


> http://jubileeacres.net/euthanasia.html
> 
> The dry ice method is a good way- The rabbit just drifts off and fall asleep basically. It is by far the most humane cheap way of doing it.
> 
> ...


You can also rent CO2 canisters that would work for this. Put the animals into a small container and pump the co2 in. They will fall alseep and eventually die. Its the same thing that happens when your furnance malfunctions and people die of carbon monoxide poisoning. 

You have talked to a vet about getting a reduced rate for putting them all down?


----------



## tonyshuman (Feb 12, 2009)

Sorry as a chemist I couldn't let this slide: carbon monoxide is CO and carbon dioxide is CO2. Different chemicals with different effects, but both listed in the guide Pamnock posted, which I think will be your best reference.


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Feb 12, 2009)

Erins Rabbits wrote:


> http://jubileeacres.net/euthanasia.html
> 
> The dry ice method is a good way- The rabbit just drifts off and fall asleep basically. It is by far the most humane cheap way of doing it.
> 
> ...


If you are killing few (ie. 5 or less at a time) rabbits then I dont suggest the dry ice method. It can be very stressful and agonizing for the rabbits. For CO2 the only humane way is to SLOWLY let the co2 in, the rabbit shouldnt be drowsy within 5 seconds of the CO2 being put into the box, if they are it is too high and you will suffocate them. It should take about 7 seconds for them to go drowsy, 14 seconds for them to "go to sleep", then you can let the CO2 in quicker (another thing, you HAVE to make sure there is a hole and oxygen pipe in the top of the box) until they die. 
And naturestee is right about the pain thing but if you did go for this option be warned they do flinch and kick after being killed, it is best to leave them on a cool surface until this passes. But it is by far the easiest, most humane and quickest.


----------



## minirexmama (Feb 13, 2009)

I used to use dry ice on the recommendation of my 4-H leader, but have since learned through my chicken community that it's a no-no for humane euthanization.


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Feb 14, 2009)

minirexmama wrote:


> I used to use dry ice on the recommendation of my 4-H leader, but have since learned through my chicken community that it's a no-no for humane euthanization.


It can be humane, but it takes so much time, work and chance that it isnt worth it and CO2 cannisters are better.


----------



## flexedHollands (Feb 14, 2009)

I honestly find the most humane way for my 4 lb rabbits is a hard rap to the back of the They usually just collapse and go into their nerve twitches, death is instant as long as you dont it halfway..


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Feb 15, 2009)

*flexedHollands wrote: *


> I honestly find the most humane way for my 4 lb rabbits is a hard rap to the back of the They usually just collapse and go into their nerve twitches, death is instant as long as you dont it halfway..


I guess you mean to the back of the neck??
That is all well and good, but its really chance whether it will work or not, if it does work properly then its ok, but if it doesn't its very painful.


----------



## irishlops (Feb 15, 2009)

my dad snaped some injured kittens in my street. i was just a snap of the neck. it was not pain full.
but would not use it....


----------



## polly (Feb 15, 2009)

I know at one of our shows there was a stunning device I also know of someone who got them and she said its brilliant death is instant and no twitching.


----------



## flexedHollands (Feb 15, 2009)

Ummm im sorry my message was garbled, someone edited it making it hard to understand.
What I said was a smart knock to the back of the skull. And as long as you put some zip into it, the death should be painless.


----------



## irishlops (Feb 15, 2009)

welll...... i think... about the my granda had chicens. he used co2...


----------



## gentle giants (Feb 15, 2009)

Personally, I don't think I would do dry ice. I have a friend that has been in this situation before as well, and she is also a nurse. What she told meis that with carbon monoxide poisoning, humans that have survived it it told of feeling very sick, horrible headaches, and things like that. I don't know anything about the OTC sedatives you were talking about, but mabye you could call/go into your vet's office and ask them if it would work? I don't know what kind of relationship you have with your vet, but mine knows my situation and would do his best to help.


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Feb 15, 2009)

polly wrote:


> I know at one of our shows there was a stunning device I also know of someone who got them and she said its brilliant death is instant and no twitching.



The rabbit isnt instantly dead however the rabbit feels nothing because it is immediatly put into a state of "numbness" then the electric shock is kept for another second or two and that is what kills them. Over all, if it works its instant, but like electric shocking with any animal it dosent always work.


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Feb 15, 2009)

gentle giants wrote:


> Personally, I don't think I would do dry ice. I have a friend that has been in this situation before as well, and she is also a nurse. What she told meÂ is that with carbon monoxide poisoning, humans that have survived it it told of feeling very sick, horrible headaches, and things like that. I don't know anything about the OTC sedatives you were talking about, but mabye you could call/go into your vet's office and ask them if it would work? I don't know what kind of relationship you have with your vet, but mine knows my situation and would do his best to help.


Dry ice is Carbon DIOXIDE (CO2) not Carbon MONIXIDE (CO)  Carbon Dioxide (CO2), if done right just gives a sense of drowsyness, ever been that tired that you literally cant keep your eyes open? thats kinda how it feels. . My friend had quite the shock when he passed out from CO2 - he used CO2 cannisters but didnt put an oxygen hole in the top, opened the tub and almost instantly passed out from the build up. Lol.


----------



## gentle giants (Feb 15, 2009)

Ok... I must have been getting that confused with another method I have heard of people trying, which is piping car exhaust into a bucket or small container.


----------



## murph72 (Feb 15, 2009)

For the record, carbon monoxide only makes you feel sick if you live through it. My mother's family all suffered from this poisoning when a furnace malfunctioned in her house as a child. She said they were all just sleepy and achy and had no energy from the gas. When they found the leak and were then out of the house is when they got sick from it.

I'd never recommend piping car exhaust into a bucket though. Even people who commit suicide don't breathe right from the exhaust pipe. The concentration at that level has to be much higher than if you let it fill your car or your garage. I've also read stories of people trying to kill pets this way and it turning ugly (probably due to the high concentration).


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Feb 16, 2009)

*gentle giants wrote: *


> Ok... I must have been getting that confused with another method I have heard of people trying, which is piping car exhaust into a bucket or small container.


That method is plain disgusting. It is usually used to kill animals for taxidermy as it leaves the fur and skin clean, un cut and all bones intact, and is cheaper then CO2.


----------



## gentle giants (Feb 16, 2009)

Any method where an animal suffers is disgusting, but most people (including me, until now) would think that would be humane, because I know that I have always heard that they would just go to sleep. I had read that as a method of suicide, that is a painless way to go.


----------



## murph72 (Feb 16, 2009)

People who commit suicide that way either leave their car running in a garage and succumb to the fumes when the garage is filled with the gas, or they pipe it into the car to make it happen faster. I can't imagine someone would suck it directly from the hose as the concentration would be very high. I'd think it would make you sick before it made you "go to sleep."


----------

